
Google creates world’s most powerful computer, NASA ‘accidentally reveals’ - HNLurker2
https://www.rt.com/usa/469325-google-quantum-computer-reports/
======
ethbro
@dang

The Fortune article at least contains a bit more detail from the supposed
paper.

[https://fortune.com/2019/09/20/google-claims-quantum-
suprema...](https://fortune.com/2019/09/20/google-claims-quantum-supremacy/)

------
t34543
Article mentions the paper has been taken down. Has anyone found a copy?
Search turns up zilch.

~~~
lioeters
Imperfectly cached by Bing:

Quantum Supremacy Using a Programmable Superconducting Processor

[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=%2220190030475%22&d=5027660...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=%2220190030475%22&d=5027660531763561&mkt=en-
US&setlang=en-US&w=dln7VmOcXbLuUMYsBmteH8_-znI5bROK)

\---

EDIT: Just now I saw this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21043659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21043659)

The full paper:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19lv8p1fB47z1pEZVlfDXhop082L...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19lv8p1fB47z1pEZVlfDXhop082Lc-
kdD/view)

Supplementary information for “Quantum supremacy using a programmable
superconducting processor”

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vReCUoN9oOGGybt2TbzJBdPyALa...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vReCUoN9oOGGybt2TbzJBdPyALafyUND/view)

------
cable2600
They accidentally revealed it without first doing peer reviews on it. Quantum
computers are going to be expensive and faster than Bitwize computers.

